# Baby on board!



## Ouburgia (Jun 8, 2010)

yesterday I had the vet check my mare if she was pregnant, and yes, She is!






Due april 25th 2011

Abbey is Grulloroan pinto:






The stallion is Roundtable Dragonfly (Jagdfalke (German Classic) x Mon Cherie (Welsh))and he is a silverbuckskin


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 8, 2010)

_Congratulations.... Best of luck for foaling in 2011_


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 8, 2010)

According to Animal Genetics Color Calculator you are looking at the following possibilities:

3.30% - 
​
*Bay Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Buckskin Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Buckskin Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Dunskin Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Dunskin Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Bay Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Bay Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Bay Dun Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Dunskin Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Bay Dun Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Silver Buckskin Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Bay Dun Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Buckskin Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Dunskin Roan Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Bay Dun Tobiano *

3.30% - 
​
*Bay Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Black Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Black Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Buckskin Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Grullo Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Grullo Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Bay Dun Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Dunskin *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Bay Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Bay *

1.10% - 
​
*Smoky Grullo Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Bay Dun *

1.10% - 
​
*Dunskin Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Bay Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Smoky Grullo Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Bay Dun *

1.10% - 
​
*Bay Dun Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Smoky Blue Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Smoky Black Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Buckskin *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Grullo Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Buckskin Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Blue Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Black Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Black Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Grullo Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Grullo Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Blue Roan Tobiano *

1.10% - 
​
*Buckskin *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Dunskin Roan *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Dunskin *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Bay *

1.10% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Grullo Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Chestnut Roan Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Chestnut Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Dunalino Roan Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Dunalino Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Red Dun Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Palomino Roan Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Palomino Tobiano *

0.59% - 
​
*Red Dun Roan Tobiano *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Grullo Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Grullo Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Blue Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Black *

0.37% - 
​
*Black *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Grullo *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Black *

0.37% - 
​
*Smoky Black *

0.37% - 
​
*Smoky Blue Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Smoky Grullo *

0.37% - 
​
*Smoky Grullo Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Smoky Blue Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Black Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Grullo *

0.37% - 
​
*Grullo Roan *

0.37% - 
​
*Silver Grullo *

0.20% - 
​
*Chestnut *

0.20% - 
​
*Chestnut Roan *

0.20% - 
​
*Red Dun Roan *

0.20% - 
​
*Red Dun *

0.20% - 
​
*Dunalino *

0.20% - 
​
*Dunalino Roan *

0.20% - 
​
*Palomino Roan *

0.20% - 
​
*Palomino *


----------



## Ouburgia (Jun 9, 2010)

Southern Charm: I know, there are a lot of opions 

I've orderd a silverdapple pinto filly


----------

